# Bringing heat press outdoors/on flea markets.



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi again guys. Have any of you tried bringing your heat press on flea markets or outdoors? I'm wondering how power is supplied, or do you bring your own... power generator? I don't want to print on a lot of shirts, then after the event, will be left unsold. I want to print shirts per order. I have a 15x15 hix swingman to bring, a laptop and a printer. Any comments on this method?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

azvel said:


> Hi again guys. Have any of you tried bringing your heat press on flea markets or outdoors? I'm wondering how power is supplied, or do you bring your own... power generator? I don't want to print on a lot of shirts, then after the event, will be left unsold. I want to print shirts per order. I have a 15x15 hix swingman to bring, a laptop and a printer. Any comments on this method?


I do it every event we go to. Computer, plotter, heatpress and lights. Power is the issue so ya need to check with event promoters on availability or get a gen.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

If you opt to buy a generator, spend the extra cash and buy one of the Honda EU seriers. So quiet, you can run it at full throtlle no more than 20 feet away and never really notice it. Has a "Juice sweetener" to keep the power clean. A friend bought one for outdoor Pro-Sound and he loves this thing. No power buzz in his equipment, no spikes in power, and best yet it runs like 6 or so hours on one tank. I plan to buy the 3000 for next season. But I figure if Im running my babies (laptop, cutter, heatpress) I want a top power sully to run them. If anyone has a better of less expensive option let me know.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't have my heat press at the flea market . . . only because my shop was in between two other vendors that has/had heat press's . . but since the fire last month at the market . . now there is only one vendor 3 doors away with a heat press . . they do Dixie Tee's and . . send buyers down to me to do personalized transfers . . I do the transfers, she sells the shirts . . 
I sell the personalized transfers for 6.99 each (1-3) . . 4 or more transfers of the same design at $5.00 each . . 
so no need for me to tote all the shirts and press . . . save on inventory 

however, point being . . the one vendor has been at the flea market for 8 years and they never have any issues with the electric . . 

Diane


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

We take our press to every event we go to that has electricity. Not all events have it so be sure to check with the show organizers. I sell more shirts at the events I have press with me than those I don't cause of making the shirt right there and letting them choose front or back or sleeve or whereever for the design. Also get alot of sales from people who watch me make one for a customer and they just have to have one made too!!!!
One thing, if it's outside get a tent or something you can put the machine in if weather turns sour. Rain and presses don't mix. Fortunately I've not had that problem yet.....


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I sure will be going to some events with my equipments if electricity is available. Gosh I'm so excited just thinking of doing it and going through it. You know... a different experience for me.


----------



## anthony17 (Jul 5, 2006)

Using a generator is probably your only option if there is no other option for electricity. Keep in mind that generators can be loud, uses gas and depending on the number of items using it, it may run hot. In my experience if there is no electricity prepare for problems.


----------



## 66shirts (Jun 11, 2006)

We take our press to every event. We have a 6x12 trailer. Some events supply power. Some that do, charge extra for it. Usually about $20 or so. We have a generator to use when we have to. But it is a 5500 watt and is very noisy. The Honda that was metioned earlier is very nice but not big enough for us. We have the press, computer, cutter, lights inside and out, and air conditioning. My wife wants to add a microwave. If you buy a generator, do your homework and buy one that is rated for your use. When buying extension cords make sure they are rated for the proper wattage too.
People are usually impressed that you can make a "custom" shirt in their size and color choice while they wait. Have fun!!


----------

